# Infotainment Issues?!?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

What's it showing for battery voltage in the DIC with car off? Is there water in the battery compartment in the trunk?

7" (base) or 8" (Bose) radio? The 8" is known for issues requiring total replacement; the 7" hasn't really been too problematic.


----------

